# NW45 Satinfinish warning



## OnaFyre (Feb 12, 2007)

It runs very red and turned out orange on my skin. Gross! I had an appointment with my fav. artist last week. He's also NW45 and actually took it off midday when it launched because it looked so strange on him. NW43 worked on the middle area of my face and we just did the outter area of my face with the Deep Dark Skinfinish. FYI


----------



## aznmacboi (Feb 12, 2007)

I was doing a lady's makeup and used that and it did turn out that way [orange monster!], I was so shocked but had to keep my cool so I slightly went over and grabbed the NC50 and neutralized it with that, worked beautifully.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 12, 2007)

i bought nc 50 and nw 45 and it made a beautiful color but the foundation finishes greasy and i wish that they had made it have more coverage.


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, Its too bad this isnt getting good reviews. I was looking forward to it


----------



## Artemis (Feb 13, 2007)

I am interest in buying the Satinfinish foundation..but with no MAC counter anywhere near me. I gonna have to buy it online. I should really be careful when selecting a color. I heard that colors are off from other foundations.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznmacboi* 

 
_I was doing a lady's makeup and used that and it did turn out that way [orange monster!], I was so shocked but had to keep my cool so I slightly went over and grabbed the NC50 and neutralized it with that, worked beautifully._

 
OMG me too!  Well, this lady was NC30 but it was so luminous that she turned gold!  I was like...WTF?!?  I didn't realize that it was an illuminating foundation, so I got a wipe and took that mess off!  I was so embarrassed....


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 13, 2007)

Satin finish fndn is supose to give u a satin/luminous look its intergrated with light reflecting properties.  though i havnt tried this particular fndn from MAC so i cant say  much about it.  i have also found that the best way of getting a match on ur skintone is by custom mixing ur fndn.  Or if u are really intrested in using this new fndn by mac try to mix it with ur everyday foundation to see how it looks.. Coverage can always be built its all about application.. either way if this products is to shiney, too luminous u can always apply blot powder or anytype of matte facial powder on top to break down the shine.  i personally like the luminous/dewy/diffused look


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 23, 2007)

It's so orange, it's OFFENSIVE.  I'm getting really sick of seeing things like that; Benefit Non Fictions deepest shade is freakin' Oompa Loompa, Tangerine orange.  As is Too Faced Magic Wand in "Carribean Cocoa"...more like "Tropicana Orange."  It's offensive that instead of making decent colors for women of color they just mix some red orange and brown and call it day.

Ugh.  *End Rant*


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Feb 24, 2007)

The NW45 looks great on me  it didn't come show up too orangy at all! strange


----------



## BionicWoman (Sep 11, 2007)

I was told by some MAC artists that this formula runs slightly darker than the others, and that you should try a shade lighter than what you normally would use. I did this for all my clients and found that it worked like a charm!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh. I love Satinfinish on me. NC45.. but then again Studio Fix Fluid makes me look so golden.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm usually an NC50 but I wear an NW43 in this particular product.  It's one of those products you really have to play with to get right!


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 

 
_It runs very red and turned out orange on my skin. Gross! I had an appointment with my fav. artist last week. He's also NW45 and actually took it off midday when it launched because it looked so strange on him. NW43 worked on the middle area of my face and we just did the outter area of my face with the Deep Dark Skinfinish. FYI_

 
Did you take any photos??


----------



## MAHALO (Dec 27, 2008)

I love MSF in NW43. It gives a dewy look to my skin. Sometimes, I'm in the mood for the dewy look but it is easy to tone down the dewiness with a little mineral powder.

My daughter and my sister, who are significantly different in color,  both use MSF NM45. It works for both of them.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah I love my satinfinish as well..this is going to be the "it" look for spring  2009
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..meant for dry skin as well. like SFF is meant for oily skin.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 27, 2008)

I used this while @ a MAC class and w/in 15 minutes after application I was an oil slick.


----------



## lovesong (Dec 27, 2008)

Mineralize Satfinish?A lady gave me a sample of this product, it's really not my favorite only because the shimmer.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_I used this while @ a MAC class and w/in 15 minutes after application I was an oil slick._

 
Try setting with blot powder.  I actually really like this foundation.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Jan 2, 2009)

Well you know @ those classes we don't get Blot powder... they were really trying to push the mineral line during that class so the only powder we had was MSFN in dark for all of the black women. 

Since I have Blot powder already I may go for a sample to see how it works out.


----------



## thatgrlispoison (Jan 17, 2009)

I stopped wearing this foundation for that very reason. I'm not even oily and it turned into a greasy shiny mess by the end of the day. It looked red in pictures. It looks gorgeous when first applied though. Even my Grandma was complimenting on how pretty it looked. 

When I went back to the store to ask how to correct it, the artist told me to use blot powder on top but I didn't want to buy another powder. I thought it would be cumbersome to keep another powder and a brush in my bag and didn't like the idea of adding more makeup to my face throughout the course of the day just to fix a greasy foundation. The foundation was the problem. That foundation already had a very obvious presence on my face. I've never had one that felt heavy on like that. I just nixed the satinfinish all together. 

Oh yeah and it left the most awful brown greasy stains on my collars and shirts. Some of them I couldn't even get out. I 86ed that mess with the quickness.


----------



## MAHALO (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm an NW43. The first MSF that I purchased was NW43. I love it. But I decided to try NC45 too. It's much too yellow for me. But I get the very best effect by using 1 part NC45 to 2 parts NW43. My skin has a gorgeous glow to it. I get compliments too. 

The CCO that I went to had MSF so I splurged. I intend to go back and get a back up supply of NW43. I don't think that NW43 is a popular shade. It was discontinued in the MAC Select foundation line.


----------

